# D4 link trainer barn find



## Monty1 (Sep 23, 2012)

We got a call the other day of someone owning a WWII he did know what it was but it was big. It worked out to be a D4 link trainer abandoned 15 year or more ago.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry but any kind of advertising isn't allowed here.


----------



## b25rider (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## b25rider (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 16, 2014)

What kind of thread is this?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2014)

I believe he meant to post in another thread about him rebuilding a D4 Link. He said he had just rebuilt an engine and was wanting to rebuild a D4 Link trainer. Somebody asked him to show the engine.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 16, 2014)

?


----------



## Marcel (Jul 17, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I believe he meant to post in another thread about him rebuilding a D4 Link. He said he had just rebuilt an engine and was wanting to rebuild a D4 Link trainer. Somebody asked him to show the engine.



Ah, he got lost, that explains it. Can happen to anybody.


----------

